# Help the hungry billion



## Dinru (Oct 16, 2009)

For the first time in history, the number of chronically hungry people will exceed 1 billion people. The number of people online on a regular basis is also about 1 billion. 

25 cents is all it takes to make a difference. Please, spread the word. I know a lot of people on here are rather cynical, but... this makes all the difference in the world to a lot of people...

Also, for the sake of making this not spam, anyone know any other sites where one can click to make a difference?

EDIT: Other such sites:
~ Freerice - Answer quiz questions on a variety of subjects, and donate ten grains of rice for every right answer! (The rice is payed for by sponsors, so it's free for you.)


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 16, 2009)

Dinru said:


> Also, for the sake of making this not spam, anyone know any other sites where one can click to make a difference?


Well, there's Freerice where you just sit and answer questions on various subjects and they apparently donate 10 grains of rice for each right one.


----------



## spaekle (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't have any way of donating any amount of money, but I _did_ tweet about it if that helps anything. :( 

I'm not trying to be cynical, I'm just curious: how do those counters on the page work? Where is this information coming from? Is it just going based on the statistic or what?


----------



## Dinru (Oct 17, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Well, there's Freerice where you just sit and answer questions on various subjects and they apparently donate 10 grains of rice for each right one.


Ahh I forgot about Freerice! That site is great~ I'mma start a list on the top of the page...



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I don't have any way of donating any amount of money, but I _did_ tweet about it if that helps anything. :(
> 
> I'm not trying to be cynical, I'm just curious: how do those counters on the page work? Where is this information coming from? Is it just going based on the statistic or what?


Spreading the world always helps :3

It's probably based on the statistics. They probably wouldn't send people out to count it all or anything. That'd be a lot of wasted money better spent helping people. [/obvious]


----------



## Autumn (Oct 17, 2009)

My Computer Applications teacher makes us start the day with Freerice...

... which wouldn't be so bad if she didn't _force_ us to start with vocabulary and after like five minutes _force_ us to go to Art. How is Art any use to _Computer Applications?_ I'd rather do naming countries on the map D:


----------

